

Things Apple fucked up lately and how to fix them - schappim
http://schappi.com/post/41095657548/things-apple-f-ked-up-over-the-last-year-and-how-to

======
schappim
Summary:

Problem: Magsafe 2 Connector, unlike it’s predecessor falls out all the time.
Fix: Use Magsafe 1 with the Magsafe 1 to Magsafe 2 adaptor seems to be
magnetically stronger.

Problem: Whilst editing notes in the Notes App, they can randomly disappear.
Fix: Use Evernote.

Problem: Facetime often tells me that not camera is connected. Ummm I’m using
a MacBook Pro with a built in camera! Fix: sudo killall VDCAssistant

Problem: Show in Finder / Reveal in Finder often not working in 10.8. Fix:
sudo killall -KILL appleeventsd

Problem: iTunes 12 does not sync playback information with devices. Fix:
iTunes Preferences → Store Tab → Untick and retick “Sync Playback information
across devices”.

Problem: Apple Maps. Fix: Install Google Maps

Problem: “Save as” is missing form the File menu of iWork Apps. Fix: Press
option whilst looking at the menu and it will appear again.

